# is it normal not showing full name ?



## Romeopp (Feb 21, 2011)

my gfx card is HD 5750  , but showing as HD 5700 series by device manager also in GPU-z 

i am using latest driver version , same happening in win xp(fresh install ) and window 7 64 bit


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 21, 2011)

yes thats fine, it just shows the card series.... yours being part of the 700s


----------



## Romeopp (Feb 21, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> yes thats fine, it just shows the card series.... yours being part of the 700s



ty , i was a nvdia user , for nvdia gpu -z used to show full name like XFX 9400 GT so i asked

thanks for fast reply


----------

